
State board concedes it violated free speech rights of red-light camera critic - JoshTriplett
http://www.oregonlive.com/portland/index.ssf/2017/12/state_board_concedes_it_violat.html
======
JoshTriplett
This is the case regarding whether someone could call themselves an "engineer"
without going through some kind of licensure process, to which the answer
turns out to be "yes, of course".

